# let's really depress me



## ferny (Apr 11, 2005)

Tell me how you met the love of your life and how you knew they were the one for you. :heart:


----------



## Meysha (Apr 11, 2005)

I met my man, Adrian, about 3 and a half years ago. We'd both just finished high school and all my friends at school decided to spend 'schoolies' (big post-grad-week-long party!!) at Magnetic Island which is about a 4 hour drive and a boat ride south of where I live. Adrian and his friends (who also happen to live in the same city as me) also decided to go to this island. Anyway, both the groups ended up staying at the same campgrounds. One night, as you do on schoolies, I had drunk just a little too much and decided to sober off a little by taking a walk along the beach. I came across a bunch of people, including Adrian sitting round talking and playing guitar. So I sat down there with them - still incredibly drunk and managed to make a complete fool of myself as always. But I completely fell for him right then on the beach. ahh Love at first sight. We freaked everyone out a bit though the next day because he spent the night in my bed (don't worry nothing happened) - but I was always the good little high school student and then I just meet a guy and hook up. It was completely not me. And I'd specifically said I before schoolies that I wasn't going to hook up with anyone! Grr!

So anyway, after a week of hanging out together and getting along really well, schoolies was over. *sob* without even a kiss! *sob* Anyway, neither of us had given each other any contact details, mainly coz we were too hung over to think straight. So when we both got back to Cairns (where we both lived) we rang all our friends to find out each others phone number. To make things worse, I was living in a hotel for a week because the cork tiles in my house were being redone! Then I went to Byron Bay for a week or two and then something else came up. So finally after about a month of not being able to go out, we finally fixed a date and we've been unseperable since! 

Well except for the fact that a year later, he moved to Brisbane (2hr plane ride south) to do some more studying and then a year after that, I moved to France for a year!   At least when we were in the same country we could fly to see each other every month or so. But this is the longest we've gone without seeing each other! But to make things worse, when I go back to Oz in July I've still got a Semester of study to do in Cairns before I can move to Brisbane with him! Ah well. One day...

*** Sorry to upset you ferny


----------



## ferny (Apr 11, 2005)

Aww, love at first sight.   :mrgreen:


----------



## Meysha (Apr 11, 2005)

Ahh yes drunken love at first sight... That's the stuff dreams are made of.


----------



## Corry (Apr 11, 2005)

Ok...you're gonna make me all smiley and happy by making me re-call this memory, ya know!.  

I was dating my ex for 4 1/2 excrutiating months...4 1/2 months of him cancelling plans, blowing me off, never once complimenting me or making me feel special, and I was sick of it.  My good friend (the same one that hooked me up with him) and her boyfriend kept telling me just to leave him, and that I could do much better.  I was being reluctant and hesitant because his mom was going through some tough stuff health-wise, and I didn't want to make things worse for him, even though I knew the relationship was never going to go any further.  Well, one day, after he had just blown me off again, and hadn't called me in 3 days, or answered my calls...I was tired of it, and text messaged him, and said I wasn't going to try anymore...if he wanted me, he would have to call me.

  That night I was talking to my friends (the one that set us up) boyfriend on the phone (my friend was in the same room as him, on the computer...she just had surgery and couldnt' talk)...and he could tell I was depressed about something, and even though I wouldn't tell him, he knew it was cuz of James the Jerk (as he is now refferred to).  He tried cheering me up for 1/2 an hour, then said our goodbyes and whatnot.  A few minutes later, he calls back and says "wanna go on a date?"  I go, "I'm not sure Tiffany would like that!" He's said, "Not with me!!!"....Then he explained that he meant with his friend Erik.  I was really reluctant, cuz I wasn't even 'officially' broken up with James yet.  So I kept saying "not yet, lets give it a few days", but Dustin and Tiffany wouldn't let me say know...Tiffany was on the computer talking to Erik...she told Dustin to tell me that she already told Erik I said yes, so I had to go!  I would only agree if we just did a group thing (5 of us went out) and it wasn't an official 'date'.  They agreed. 

 Two days later, I still hadn't heard from James....and since he wouldn't answer his phone, I sent him another text message (it had been 5 days since I heard anything from him at all) saying 'it's over'.  That night, I went on my first 'date' with Erik, Dustin, Tiffany, and Erik's cousin BJ.  I thought he was a pretty nice guy, even though he was quiet and kinda shy.  Hehehehe...and the first thing I noticed about him physycally was his cute dimples when he smiled!  

Anyway...the whole 'date' lasted about 6 hours...dinner, a movie, drinks at Machelle's Backstreet Pub, and back to Dustin and Tiffany's just to hang out for a while.  Erik and I left at the same time, and we talked, and he asked for my number before he left.    He called me two days later, and asked if I wanted to go out again..of course I said yes...and we went on our very first REAL date.  It was pretty nice...I either saw him or talked to him nearly every day that week...Tiffany and Dustin had a party 8 days after the first day I met Erik...he was supposed to have to work, and wouldn't be able to be there...(6pm-6am), but when I got off work at 11, he was there! Tiff and Dustin said they are positive he skipped out on work (actually, he got himself fired...long story, but he hated the place, and had been trying to get fired for 6 months...he tried extra hard that night, and got sent home for driving his forklift with the forks up).

  So he was there...we ended up going to a couple bars...one for the karaoke (Dustin is a DJ and loves to sing!), and the other for the game room they had.  Erik NEVER drinks, but he did that night...I wasn't drinking so I was driving him around...when I drove him back to Tiff and Dustins...before he got out of the car...he told me he wasn't good at talking about his feelings n stuff, but he really liked me, and wanted to make it official..so he asked me to be his girlfriend. :heart:  :heart: I think he was only drinking that night to get up the nerve to ask me out.    Then he kissed me, and left.  It's been almost a year and a half now, and I'm more in love with him everyday!!!

Thanks for letting me re-tell that story..it always makes me beam! 

EDIT: Made em into paragraphs for Fern-man!


----------



## MDowdey (Apr 11, 2005)

TOO MANY WORDS!!!!!!!!!!!! ARRRRGGGGGHHH!!!




MD


----------



## treehuggerhikerboy (Apr 11, 2005)

Met her one lonely night, convinced her to leave prostitution for good, and we've been happy ever since.

Actually, met her at a party/concert, she's leaving for Boston in 3 weeks, long distance dating isn't for us, so we'll never know if we were right for each other....such is life.   :meh:


----------



## mad_malteaser (Apr 11, 2005)

Love of my life? Pah. I've never been in love. Does that make you feel a little bit better?


----------



## terri (Apr 11, 2005)

He walked into the office where I was working as a medical assistant, many moons ago.   He was a _patient_ uke: and I make it a point never to get personal with a patient.   But it was just one of those moments.   I thought he was gorgeous and fumbled like a newbie while having to take his vital signs.  And he said later he figured his blood pressure would be off the charts because he was stunned that his nurse was a babe (his words, people, not mine!) and it was like a bizarre fantasy.    :mrgreen:   Or something.  

But we started chatting and it was this instantaneous connection.   I was separated from my first husband and really didn't feel like meeting anyone, so it was annoying to be so smitten.   :-x   I dragged it out for 2 years while getting a divorce and living by myself for awhile, just to do it.   But eventually we knew we had to get married and live happily ever after.   So, that's what we did.


----------



## SWFLA1 (Apr 11, 2005)

My brother was too shy to introduce himself to a hottie he spotted in a club and asked me to hook the two of them up (I didn't know her either).... being outgoing (and half cocktailed) I introduced myself to her and asked her out myself (figuring it would be a good way to bone my brother...lol)...anyways she forced me to marry her 2 1/2 years later - i told her on the altar that i didn't want to marry her, she said i'd fall in love with her sooner or later...that was 21 years ago.....and she was right.


----------



## LilCujo (Apr 11, 2005)

SWFLA1 said:
			
		

> My brother was too shy to introduce himself to a hottie he spotted in a club and asked me to hook the two of them up (I didn't know her either).... being outgoing (and half cocktailed) I introduced myself to her and asked her out myself (figuring it would be a good way to bone my brother...lol)...anyways she forced me to marry her 2 1/2 years later - i told her on the altar that i didn't want to marry her, she said i'd fall in love with her sooner or later...that was 21 years ago.....and she was right.


 


 


I'll make mine short and sweet..

Mutual friend, computer, dating for a while, married for 6 years, happy ...


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Apr 11, 2005)

The love of my life? Well I was walking past the camera shop when I saw it in the window and it was just love at first sight.....


----------



## ferny (Apr 11, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> The love of my life? Well I was walking past the camera shop when I saw it in the window and it was just love at first sight.....


I bet the two of you have had plenty of Kodak moments together.


----------



## MDowdey (Apr 11, 2005)

my niece.

with my sister sitting on the table in the hospital holding her for the first time. i cried like i had never cried before. to this day(2 years later) i would die a thousand deaths to keep her away from pain and suffering.




md


----------



## ferny (Apr 11, 2005)

Corry - PARAGRAPHS!!!!!!!!!!! :crazy:

treehuggerhikerboy - ouch! Sorry to hear that. She ever coming back?

mad_malteaser - Well, it kinda makes me feel less like a freak. So thanks! :mrgreen:

terri - Aww, love at first vomit? :mrgreen:
There's a programme here called No Angles about four nurses. Last week the goodie-two-shoes one hooked up with a patient. She discharged him because he looked fine and she didn't want to date a patient. On the night of the first date they had sex and he had a massive asthma attack. :mrgreen: 
Glad yours worked out a bit better.

SWFLA1 - 

Matt - I know you like them young, but isn't that pushing it a bit far? :scartch:


----------



## Corry (Apr 11, 2005)

Ok, Ferny..I edited it!

BTW...I think this is my favorite avatar of yours yet!


----------



## ferny (Apr 11, 2005)

*Abby waves a paw*

And your post looks much better now! :mrgreen:

I would comment but you already know my views on James.


----------



## Corry (Apr 11, 2005)

Hey!!! I like Abby, but what happened to FERNY!?


----------



## ferny (Apr 11, 2005)

If you feel sick every time you post it's a good sign you need to change your avatar.

Let this be a lesson to all, never upload until you can see the screen properly.


----------



## Corry (Apr 11, 2005)

Awww!  I liked that picture!  Abby's cool too, though.


----------



## vixenta (Apr 11, 2005)

Thats a cute dog, what kind of dog is it ferny? looks like a collie or something


----------



## ferny (Apr 11, 2005)

Pure Border but a mixture of a few types. Stupid as anything as well.


----------



## mentos_007 (Apr 11, 2005)

well, I've never met a man of my life! ok I have a very very veeeery close friend and we were toghether for 4 months but now something is going wrong and  don't know whats going on. How we met? hah... my pc broke down (hd exactly) and I gave it to my mum's collegue to fix it. he was a bit lazy and gave my comp to Lukasz (my friends name). he had a few problems with me so I came to help him or at least tell him what I wand to be done. then after a few months he called me and asked if I'll help him with another comp. then I phoned him and asked if he wants to go out with me to theatre to see Faust.... and on and on..... but we've never been truly together... just very very very close friends. So I'm still free  
but on the other hand I dunno if I want a bf. being alone also gives you many moments of pleasure


----------



## vixenta (Apr 11, 2005)

Hah, yeah but you can never disagree that a dog can become your loyal companion. Stupid or not


----------



## mentos_007 (Apr 11, 2005)

vixenta, sorry for interrupting, but your post was a kinda answer for my post?? hah coz now it sounds funny


----------



## ferny (Apr 11, 2005)

I've a funny feeling mentos is going to get lots and lots of offers now. Especially with that last line!  :mrgreen:

Sorry, my mind is dirty today. 

And if you need a shoulder or some advice my inbox is open, ok?



vixenta - What's your real name by the way? 
There are certain things a dog can't do! Or rather, can but you'd get arrested. :crazy:


----------



## photogoddess (Apr 11, 2005)

Damn Ferny... mind in the gutter today? :shock:


----------



## ferny (Apr 11, 2005)

Worse. It's floating along with the turds in the sewer tonight (there's a lovely image for you). :shock:

Why am I shocked? :scratch:


----------



## photogoddess (Apr 11, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> Worse. It's floating along with the turds in the sewer tonight (there's a lovely image for you). :shock:



Nice visual Ferny. Thanks! uke:


----------



## ferny (Apr 11, 2005)

Hey, I just say the words, you make the pictures!


----------



## photogoddess (Apr 11, 2005)

Still... I liked it much better when I had the image of you being a bit pervy today as opposed to that last visual you laid out for us.


----------



## ferny (Apr 11, 2005)

You want me to put on some stockings for you then? 
:mrgreen:


----------



## vixenta (Apr 11, 2005)

ack, mentos, that must be so so soo frustrating for you!  But you are right, having alone time does have its advantages 
I've just come out of a four year relationship, which i'm not going into any detail as its still fresh in my mind, not wanting to open healing wounds. We met in a camping trip in the middle of nowhere, of all places.  It was fun.  I've alot of good memories, and it was sad to find out how, some men find it hard to reveal their true depth of feeling, due to past experience and the unknown.


----------



## airgunr (Apr 11, 2005)

Ok, here goes........

I wasn't even divorced yet from my "practice" marriage.  My wife had left and moved back to Colorado where we had meet.  That was OK with me since I had realized much earlier that no matter what I did I would not be able to make her happy.  She was just like that and has continued like that.  Anyway, that's another story.:er: 

I wasn't really interested in dating yet, I just wanted some time on my own to take stock and see what I wanted.  I had even bought a "Around the World" ticket and planned a 4-6 month trip just traveling around the world with just me, my backpack and camera.  Who knew what life would bring along the way?

So, I get invited to a "going away" party at a friends house which I later found out was a setup for me to meet this girl.  I found out later that she didn't know anything about me either nor the reason for the party.  So it was a blind date for the both of us without our knowlage.

Turns out we actually hit it off, I had a miserable time on my trip because I kept thinking about her.  Called off the trip part way through.  A *big* reason was her but it also had to do with revolutions and tanks in the street at my next stop as well as the 1st Gulf war screwing up my travel plans.  That is another long story..... got some good pictures though!  

The rest as they say is history.  We've been very happily married for 13 years now and it just keeps getting better. :heart: :heart: 

Kind of boring but thats it.


----------



## vixenta (Apr 11, 2005)

mentos, now that i look at it, it could have been a reply to yours...that made me laugh.
Alas it was for ferny, but lets say it was for you too, to make it even


----------



## ferny (Apr 11, 2005)

> Alas it was for ferny, but lets say it was for you too, to make it even


Are you saying it was wasted on me?  



> it was sad to find out how, some men find it hard to reveal their true depth of feeling, due to past experience and the unknown


Don't get me started, it'll get messy...


----------



## vixenta (Apr 11, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> Are you saying it was wasted on me?



NEVAH!!


----------



## photogoddess (Apr 11, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> You want me to put on some stockings for you then?
> :mrgreen:



Hell Yeah!!!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Apr 11, 2005)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Hell Yeah!!!


Hasn't someone on this board done that for you already?


----------



## photogoddess (Apr 11, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Hasn't someone on this board done that for you already?



Yuppers! Wanna do it again?


----------



## Xmetal (Apr 11, 2005)

How Strange, my partner and I were talking about this the other day!

I got introduced to my girlfriend Mel out in town one night by a good mate of mine and we had what felt like a 5 minute conversation. We parted ways soon after and didn't see eachother for around 2 weeks. Next thing I know this unknown person adds herself to my MSN and (you guessed it) it was Mel. 

We basically chatted for around 3-4 weeks before I encountered her out in town again - I was out arranging a car photoshoot and she grabbed my by the arm, dragged me back to my car and asked me to take her home. We got back to her place and I got asked to come inside (first time i'd met the parents), we ended up out in the back yard of all places and I thought 'what am I waiting for?' and asked her out.

March 20th this year was our 1 year anniversary.


----------



## graigdavis (Apr 12, 2005)

Libbi and I are Highschool sweet hearts.  She was just a freshman and I was a Junior.  I kept seeing this girl around school and I couldnt take my eyes off her when I would see her.  I never thought anything would become of us because of the age gap and all. A few weeks later I went to a party and she was there.  I found out that one of my friends knew her.  Libbi and I never talked that night, but it was the start because I knew I had connections now.  

To this day I still tease her about this.  The first time I talked to her was at school on the way to class.  I said the traditional "how are you".  She says "Im good...do you know you dont match?"  She insists she was nervous and couldnt think of anything else to say.

For some reason I still went after her.  I found one of her friends and got Libbis phone number.  We talked for a few weeks every night for hours at a time.  I had never found anyone that I clicked so well with.  

I asked her out.  We went to a park in town.  Spent an hour taking a walk and swinging on the swings.  I knew I was in when she let me hold her hand!  I didnt waste any time either, when we got in the car to go home I made the move.  It was the most amazing kiss in the history of all kisses anywhere.  

We will have dated almost 7 years exactly when we get married this September.  Its a long time but I cant believe how fast its gone.  We have been through more than I can remember, but it doesnt feel like that time has gone by.  I could never imagine spending my life with anyone else.  She is so perfect for me, and we are so perfect for each other.


----------



## ferny (Apr 12, 2005)

Awww. 

*wipes tear away from eye*

:mrgreen:
That'sa  great story, graig.



> she grabbed my by the arm, dragged me back to my car and asked me to take her home. We got back to her place and I got asked to come inside (*first time i'd met the parents*)


I thought that was leading elsewhere for a minute.


----------



## Scurra (Apr 12, 2005)

Well I'm still hunting down the woman that I think could be for me.

Actually I've been feeling quite down for the last few days as a result of not getting things sorted out with her, I first met her years ago at a friends house, thought she was cute and chatted for a bit, we became quite good friends and all through high school I saw her every weekend at the pub, sadly by this time she had started dating the friend who's house I had met her at. That however did not last, they were quite mismatched. 

I decided not to make my move when they split up because I was going to uni in London and I didn't want to just start seeing her only to have to move away straight away. She went to uni elsewhere and continued chatting to me on a daily basis over msn and occasionally on the phone. Over one of the university breaks I see her in the pub again and we got closer, little kissing cuddling etc.. Then when I try and pursue it further I find out she has a boyfriend at uni but things were going badly.. so I say she will always have a place in my heart and back off again. 

Then a few months back she tells me over msn that she has split from her bf because he doesn't treat her well, so we get quite close again on msn. Then a week ago I came back home for easter and ran into her again, she was originally supposed to come visit me in London but I opted to stay at home with my family as she lives close to me I thought i'd get to see more of her there. 

The times I did see her she was quite flirty but she didn't seem to want to let me get close to her emotionally. The only slight hitch with this is I'm totally head over heels in love with her, when she's about i'm smiling like an idiot and feeling great and then when she's gone I feel like someone has ripped out my heart and is playing soccer with it. 

Today she has gone back to uni, we have a couple of weeks until our finals so I have to wait until after them to see her again, but i'm sooo confused.

  :cry: :cry:


----------



## Scurra (Apr 12, 2005)

This is a pic of my current source of emotional pain taken last weekend:







just in case anyone was interested. :thumbup:


----------



## andycarnall (Apr 12, 2005)

I'm still looking too..  had some near misses, and some WTF was I thinking ones as well.


----------



## terri (Apr 12, 2005)

She's very pretty, Scurra....but what is that in her hand...?  Looks like it could be something illegal.     



			
				Scurra said:
			
		

> This is a pic of my current source of emotional pain taken last weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Xmetal (Apr 12, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> I thought that was leading elsewhere for a minute.



I kinda figured someone would take it along those lines, that was actually the last thing on my mind because i was so sh!t-scared of making a bad impression with her parents!


----------



## Scurra (Apr 12, 2005)

haha erm well if straws and smirnoff ice are illegal in the US then yes...


----------



## terri (Apr 12, 2005)

Scurra said:
			
		

> haha erm well if straws and smirnoff ice are illegal in the US then yes...


Not yet, thank God.


----------



## mentos_007 (Apr 12, 2005)

Ferny! post your pic in stockings... damn it reminds me about Hertz's naked shot when all mods were in JT  Hertz that was you or I've already forgotten?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Apr 12, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> I bet the two of you have had plenty of Kodak moments together.


One or two - but if we really want to have fun we turn the lights off.

(Actually, always hanging around under a red light is starting to worry me - perhaps if I was in the darkroom...)

And yes, Mentos. That was me but much younger. If I did that pose now I'd have Greenpeace trying to push me back out to sea.
Please let me retain a little dignity PG.


----------



## mentos_007 (Apr 12, 2005)

I searched for this thread, do you remember what was the title of it?? I can't find it!!!


----------



## photogoddess (Apr 13, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Please let me retain a little dignity PG.



Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm maybe.  

On second thought, back to my dungeon and into your tu-tu Hertz.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Apr 13, 2005)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> I searched for this thread, do you remember what was the title of it?? I can't find it!!!



The picture was deleted to protect my .... I was going to say 'reputation' but I realise that I don't have one worth protecting. But if you are that eager.....  :mrgreen: 

And Mistress PG - your dungeon has been out of use for so long. It's dark and dirty down there - I thought you were going to get some of the other boys to clean it up?


----------



## photogoddess (Apr 13, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> And Mistress PG - your dungeon has been out of use for so long. It's dark and dirty down there - I thought you were going to get some of the other boys to clean it up?



It's not been out of use, I just found better ways to punish you boys than by making you clean my dungeon. I just love you in your tu-tu and tights.  Now get on your hands and knees and be a love and scrub that floor for your Mistress.


----------



## mentos_007 (Apr 13, 2005)

hah you are perverted you know?? 
but, PG, it is a good kind of punishment...


----------



## photogoddess (Apr 13, 2005)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> hah you are perverted you know??
> but, PG, it is a good kind of punishment...



Exactly!


----------



## mentos_007 (Apr 13, 2005)

I need to try it... but on whom???


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Apr 13, 2005)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> I need to try it... but on whom???



:salute: Reporting for duty!


----------



## mentos_007 (Apr 13, 2005)

hahahah ok  I have to write you down to my list  you are number 1


----------



## photogoddess (Apr 14, 2005)

The timing was horrible since I was in the process of separating from my ex-husband but I met the love of my life here on the forum. We were both on the forum for nearly a year when Chase, his wife, Traci and I went out to scout for the Joshua Tree trip. Michael decided to camp out there and meet us all for a little scouting. Nothing special happened but I did notice he had a killer smile. I wasn't looking to get involved with anyone but that one meeting was enough for us to become fast friends. We talked online for a couple of weeks and then started talking on the phone. Since he lived nearly 400 miles away from me, I wasn't sure what would happen but I know that we just clicked.  It wasn't long before it was really obvious that something really special was developing. Somehow, even with the distance between us, we managed to fall in love. He quit his job and moved all the way to Southern California so that we could be together. Even though we are still learning about each other, everyday I find something new that I love about him.


----------



## Corry (Apr 14, 2005)

Aaaaaaw!!!


----------



## treehuggerhikerboy (Apr 15, 2005)

Scurra said:
			
		

> The only slight hitch with this is I'm totally head over heels in love with her, when she's about i'm smiling like an idiot and feeling great and then when she's gone I feel like someone has ripped out my heart and is playing soccer with it.



dude, that isn't just a slight hitch.   :meh:


----------



## Scurra (Apr 16, 2005)

this is true... ah well I'll try and sort it all out after my finals... Until then I had better steer clear of anything sharp or toxic.


----------



## hobbes28 (Apr 16, 2005)

Well, for those of you that don't know, AlisonPower and I met right here on the forum. 

I was living in South Carolina and she was in New Hampshire when I joined the forum.  I wasn't looking to meet anyone here, just to move forward in my level of photography and the community here was a perfect place, full of great people.  After shedding my shyness, I started posting regularly and noticed Alison's photography in particular.  I found myself looking to see what kind of work was coming to the forum next.  After a while, and some flirting in the website section, I sent her a link to a website that, for some reason, reminded me of her kind of humor.   One night we sent a few Private messages back and forth and found out that we were a LOT alike which eventually led to us chatting online for 14 hour sessions many nights.  Another thing I found out is that it was hard to breathe without some sort of contact with her.  That and neither of us could hold down any food being apart.  I lost around 30 pounds.  I had to be here with her and, luckily, she felt the same way.  So I packed up my car and made the 21 hour drive.  Meeting her in person was better than anything I could've ever imagined.  Her and her boys are the lights in my eye that make me happy to wake up in the morning and I'm thankful everyday that I am lucky enough to have them.

That's about it. :mrgreen:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Apr 16, 2005)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> Another thing I found out is that it was hard to breathe without some sort of contact with her.


I believe it to be caused by an exotic alkaloid (a bit like opium) that girls secrete to trap their prey... sorry, soul mates. As it's addictive you have to keep getting a fix or go cold turkey (and _they_ are no fun in bed)
I'm working on isolating it so I can produce an antidote... but if I do I'm not going to share it because the rest of you guys would miss out on so much fun!  :mrgreen:


----------



## photogoddess (Apr 16, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> I believe it to be caused by an exotic alkaloid (a bit like opium) that girls secrete to trap their prey... sorry, soul mates. As it's addictive you have to keep getting a fix or go cold turkey (and _they_ are no fun in bed)
> I'm working on isolating it so I can produce an antidote... but if I do I'm not going to share it because the rest of you guys would miss out on so much fun!  :mrgreen:



It's not just us girls... there's something that you guys secrete as well. How else do you explain the dry mouth, pounding heart and roaring sounds in my ears that kept me damned near disfunctional when Michael wasn't online or on the phone? You guys have just as big of a trap... ahem... lure as us girls do. :heart: Don't worry about the antidote. I'm WAY too happy to even think about "curing" this. :mrgreen:


----------



## MDowdey (Apr 16, 2005)

uke-rig:  uke-rig:  uke-rig:


----------



## photogoddess (Apr 17, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> uke-rig:  uke-rig:  uke-rig:



Thanks Matt! I knew I could count on you to puke. :roll:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Apr 17, 2005)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Thanks Matt! I knew I could count on you to puke. :roll:


He's not pukeing - he's secreting  :lmao:


----------



## ShutteredEye (Apr 17, 2005)

I met my fiance in microbiology class during my undergraduate.  We instantly became friends, but it was bad timing for anything else--I was still married to my exwife, or trying hard to be.  In fact my exwife met Katie once, became very jealous and instantly hated her--there was some kind electricity btwn us or something.  Everytime we went anywhere together, everyone always assumed we were dating.  We kept hanging out at school untill we both graduated in 2001. 

Fast forward 2 years and my truly toxic relationship with my ex finally ended when she was "man" enough to admit she had been cheating on me for several years, and was in fact leaving me to marry her new man (thank the lord.)  So my daughter and I made it out unscathed and set up our own happy home.  

Not 2 weeks after the divorce was final, who did I run into at the store but Katie.  Come to find out she had broken up with her boyfriend right after we met, and hadn't dated anyone over the past 4 years--she was waiting for me.  I knew at the moment she was absolutely the one for me.  A year and a half later, and almost exactly 2 months until the wedding Katie was proven she knew best about us, and I am unbelievably in love with this woman.  She loves me, she loves my daughter-- I couldn't ask for anything more.  http://www.katieandrobert.blogspot.com


----------



## Scurra (Apr 17, 2005)

Now that is a great story, you sound really happy, I wish I had that... good luck to you both.


----------



## ferny (Apr 17, 2005)

I can't say anything so I'll just go :thumbsup:


----------



## ShutteredEye (Apr 17, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> I can't say anything so I'll just go :thumbsup:





			
				Scurra said:
			
		

> Now that is a great story, you sound really happy, I wish I had that... good luck to you both.




Thanks guys!  It's been amazing--learning to be with someone that loves you unconditionally (instead of just saying they do) has been a truly eye-opening experience.  She humbles me with her amazing heart  :heart: almost every day.  

I knew she deserved something special in the way of a proposal, so I pulled out all the stops.

I conspired with her managers at work to put her on the schedule for the target weekend (but not really).  I booked a flight, reserved a hotel, rented a car all without her knowing (an accomplishment given we have a joint checkign account!)  She went in to work for a staff meeting before her shift and the managers sent her home instead.  She calls me up to tell me about her unexpected night off, and I tell her she needs to start packing!!  She was SO surprised!

We flew out to San Francisco, and drove up into Napa Valley where we went on a horseback ride in a vineyard at the Roche Winery.  It was there at the top of the hill, with the vineyard laid out before us that I proposed to her.  You can read all about our trip in nauseating detail on our wedding blog.  LOL!

Now she has a story she loves to tell when people ask her how I proposed! :mrgreen: 

So lets hear those engagement stories!  How did YOU (or your fiance) pop the question?? :hugs:


----------



## ferny (Apr 17, 2005)

*puts hands over ears*

SHUT UP SHUT UP SHUT UP


----------



## Corry (Apr 17, 2005)

mountainlander, that's a BEAUTIFUL STORY!!!   

And Ferny, you have no right to say shut up...you STARTED THIS THREAD!


----------



## ferny (Apr 18, 2005)

> And Ferny, you have no right to say shut up...you STARTED THIS THREAD!


I know, I know. Bad evening....



Scurra - Tell her. This is one of those annoying "voice of experience" posts. If the feelings you have for her are eating you up, stopping you from sleeping, if she's on your mind all the time and stopping you from concentrating, tell her. Tell her that you love her. Don't hold it in because it does you no good. You'll change around everyone else and especially her. It'll eat at you and no matter how hard you try you'll explode one day. Tell her when you are able to control yourself. Things are a lot easier that way.
She may feel the same way about you, she may not. Either way things will be slightly better after you build up the courage and say something. If she says she likes you, Wooooooo. :cheer: If she doesn't she'll at least know she's special to you and if she is a good person won't run away from you. She may only like you as a friend, but what's wrong with that? She'll know she has someone who cares about her a great deal.

I'm not saying things will be perfect if you say anything to her. But it will change things, it will help you move to a place where you're not killing yourself slowly. If you don't say anything, you're ****ed. You can't put yourself through speaking to her one minute then the moment she's gone feeling like you're falling and will never stop until the time you next see her.


----------



## Meysha (Apr 18, 2005)

Awwww mountainleader that was absolutely gorgeous! Of course she said "yes" to that, you'd be an idiot not to! Actually I was surprised she could even get a word out, that's so amazing what you did.

Come on guys, girls, let's hear your proposal stories! 

I don't have a story of my own but I do have my parents' story. hehehe. I don't really know all the details of the actual proposal but I do know that it happened in a Pizza Hut!!  Yes, my Dad was oh so cool, at least it would've been a surprise. Anyway, they were high school sweet hearts and are still together now all these years later. Awwww.


----------



## Scurra (Apr 18, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> I know, I know. Bad evening....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hmm that makes a lot of sense, cheers Ferny, I might just try that as at the moment my life is a bit of a mess.


----------



## Scurra (Apr 18, 2005)

well I e-mailed her earlier today, telling her pretty much everything Ferny, so we shall see what happens *crosses fingers*. I do feel better for having said it all. Less like i'm going to explode if I don't say something.

So I guess, Many thanks!


----------



## Alison (Apr 18, 2005)

Scurra said:
			
		

> well I e-mailed her earlier today, telling her pretty much everything Ferny, so we shall see what happens *crosses fingers*. I do feel better for having said it all. Less like i'm going to explode if I don't say something.
> 
> So I guess, Many thanks!



Good for you! Chances are she had an idea of how you felt already and regardless of how she feels I'm sure she'll be glad that it's out in the open and that you can talk about it. When you hold back feelings it's so easy for them to be misinterpreted and can come between a friendship.


----------



## ferny (Apr 18, 2005)

Good luck Scurra. Sending you good vibes.

If things do go tits up, and I don't think they will but..., then it's good to know. It means she wasn't right. It'll hurt, but you'll know.


----------



## Meysha (Apr 18, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> If things do go tits up, and I don't think they will but..., then it's good to know. It means she wasn't right. It'll hurt, but you'll know.



ummm... wouldn't 'tits up' be a good thing in this case? :shock:


----------



## MDowdey (Apr 18, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> ummm... wouldn't 'tits up' be a good thing in this case? :shock:




           

now that was funny!

md


----------



## Scurra (Apr 18, 2005)

I think Meysha might have a point there Ferny


----------



## ferny (Apr 18, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> ummm... wouldn't 'tits up' be a good thing in this case? :shock:


:shock: 

Feel free to buy that ticket any time! :mrgreen:


----------



## Meysha (Apr 18, 2005)

ohh ferny, we might be confusing the youngins here with talk like that. 
That happened in another forum. And I dunno if I'd want you here at my place with all your FTDs anyway.  

Scurra, I hope things turn out well for you. And ferny's right, if she doesn't have the same feelings for you, at least you'll feel a lot better yourself and you'll be able to function and get on with your life because you know you tried.  Good Luck!


----------



## ferny (Apr 18, 2005)

> And I dunno if I'd want you here at my place with all your FTDs anyway.


If only the rubber suits were 100% effective.


----------



## ferny (May 1, 2005)

Scurra said:
			
		

> well I e-mailed her earlier today, telling her pretty much everything Ferny, so we shall see what happens *crosses fingers*. I do feel better for having said it all. Less like i'm going to explode if I don't say something.
> 
> So I guess, Many thanks!


Well???


----------



## Tammy (May 6, 2005)

My girlfriend went to Hawaii on vacation and met a guy in a bar on night.  He was in the navy and the two of them wrote for a year.  I went with her to visit him in California the following summer, and to make a long story short - I married his brother.


Scurra??? you there?....


----------

